# morgan 36-R



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking at a Morgan 36-R for sale. Has anyone heard of it? Does anyone know it's phrf rating? Has anyone raced against it?

I checked around and see Morgan 36T, Nelson/Marek Morgan 36 in the phrf listings around the country but no 36-R

any info would be appreciated


----------



## MHRitter (Feb 24, 2001)

*PHRF for many sailboats*

checkout http://www.phrfne.org/page/567


----------



## MHRitter (Feb 24, 2001)

opps i didn't understand the question, seems the R stands for rare.


----------



## MHRitter (Feb 24, 2001)

http://www.phrfma.org/page1/assets/current20Jun07_YC.pdf has one at 99


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

Posting pics would help...........


----------

